# The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild - Official E3 Game Trailer



## Reecey (Jun 14, 2016)

OMG is that not just the best looking game to be played ever! I'm struggling to even take it all in, its that good.


----------



## Trolling (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks like they finaly put an physics engine into there game.


----------



## migles (Jun 14, 2016)

it looks really a great game and i am kinda hyped for it..
however from my experience in watching game trailers, most of the stuff showing will be during 5 seconds in a particular mission...
either that or i am just depressed...


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jun 14, 2016)

The scene on the bridge reminds me of ICO and SOTC.  Looks awesome.  I would be interested what hardware they used to showcase this.  WiiU or NX?


----------



## Ericzander (Jun 14, 2016)

sion_zaphod said:


> The scene on the bridge reminds me of ICO and SOTC.  Looks awesome.  I would be interested what hardware they used to showcase this.  WiiU or NX?


I'm not sure, but when actual demoing the game they were playing with the Wii U gamepad.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 14, 2016)

Trolling said:


> Looks like they finaly put an physics engine into there game.


It would be nice if they put actual effort in it though

*sees a paper mache rock rolling down a mountain*


----------



## Steena (Jun 14, 2016)

sion_zaphod said:


> The scene on the bridge reminds me of ICO and SOTC.  Looks awesome.  I would be interested what hardware they used to showcase this.  WiiU or NX?


Considering it ran at 20fps at best i hope for their sake it isn't their next gen console


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

Steena said:


> Considering it ran at 20fps at best i hope for their sake it isn't their next gen console


I'm positive that they wouldn't release it if it capped at 20 FPS.
At least I hope not.


----------



## dazindude (Jun 14, 2016)

sion_zaphod said:


> The scene on the bridge reminds me of ICO and SOTC.  Looks awesome.  I would be interested what hardware they used to showcase this.  WiiU or NX?


It was the wiiu


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2016)

Steena said:


> Considering it ran at 20fps at best i hope for their sake it isn't their next gen console


The game isn't even finished yet.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2016)

That Cel shading art gets my love! I am hype.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 14, 2016)

"Your Bokoblion Arm is badly damaged"


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jun 14, 2016)

Why people are wonder which console has been used for? Did they don't saw the gamepad on his hands or on screen?


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 14, 2016)

Not even that generic. I'm surprised how well it's done.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 14, 2016)

i don't get the people throwing shit at this game, I mean looks great it has a different art that people forgot for buying those realistic games. I bet they are just mad because sony cant make games like this, I mean they announce more games but in terms of gameplay and experience it doesn't compare to this, graphics tend to fool people a lot. they get good graphics but the games are repetitive and boring and I kind of wish Nintendo quitted the industry so people would learn to appreciate their stuff


----------



## Returnofganon (Jun 14, 2016)

This game look incredible!






Tfw no wiiu tho ;_;


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> i don't get the people throwing shit at this game, I mean looks great it has a different art that people forgot for buying those realistic games. I bet they are just mad because sony cant make games like this, I mean they announce more games but in terms of gameplay and experience it doesn't compare to this, graphics tend to fool people a lot. they get good graphics but the games are repetitive and boring and I kind of wish Nintendo quitted the industry so people would learn to appreciate their stuff


Well, if any of the "Big Three" (as in Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo) goes under, the other two companies won't have to work as hard, and will produce more shitty games (EDIT: due to less competition).  So, I wouldn't wish for any to go under, no matter what.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 14, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Well, if any of the "Big Three" (as in Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo) goes under, the other two companies won't have to work as hard, and will produce more shitty games.  So, I wouldn't wish for any to go under, no matter what.


I really think Nintendo keeps the balance in games, the problem they have is the freaking hardware


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 14, 2016)

Where can I watch the gameplay part? I missed it but saw the trailer.....


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> I really think Nintendo keeps the balance in games, the problem they have is the freaking hardware


I somewhat agree with you there.  Sony and Microsoft tend to produce the same game over and over again, simply with better graphics.  But, let's not forget there are over, like, ~200 Mario games (give or take a few).  Not only that, but everyone except Nintendo has proper 3rd party support.  But, we're digressing.


----------



## _v3 (Jun 14, 2016)

Beautiful even though the name is weird for a TLoZ title.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 14, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I somewhat agree with you there.  Sony and Microsoft tend to produce the same game over and over again, simply with better graphics.  But, let's not forget there are over, like, ~200 Mario games (give or take a few).  Not only that, but everyone except Nintendo has proper 3rd party support.  But, we're digressing.


Yeah I understand Mario is kind of like the video game mascot so they use him a lot but lets get gears of war I expect from that game the same old shooting and blah blah. from god of war I expect the same beat em up games from the ps3 era just that now it has like ultra graphics, now lets get this game I really don't know what to expect from this Zelda and that's what it makes it special


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> Yeah I understand Mario is kind of like the video game mascot so they use him a lot but lets get gears of war I expect from that game the same old shooting and blah blah from god of war I expect the same beat em up games from the ps3 era just that now it has like ultra graphics, now lets get this game I really don't know what to expect from this Zelda and that's what it makes it special


I agree, but let's not continue this anymore, as it's off-topic.  In an attempt to set this thread straight:
Does anyone think that the NX version will have something unique to it other than a possible improvement in graphics?  I'm hoping there'll be some kind of noteworthy difference between the two versions; in which case, I'll be buying both .


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 14, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I agree, but let's not continue this anymore, as it's off-topic.  In an attempt to set this thread straight:
> Does anyone think that the NX version will have something unique to it other than a possible improvement in graphics?  I'm hoping there'll be some kind of noteworthy difference between the two versions; in which case, I'll be buying both .


if its going to be a console I think it would be more powerful than the ps4 but not as powerful as project scorpio, I do hope they use better textures and newer technology for the graphics, like better water shaders and better scenery animation


----------



## Steena (Jun 14, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I agree, but let's not continue this anymore, as it's off-topic.  In an attempt to set this thread straight:
> Does anyone think that the NX version will have something unique to it other than a possible improvement in graphics?  I'm hoping there'll be some kind of noteworthy difference between the two versions; in which case, I'll be buying both .


What sort of noteworthy difference would you want?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

Steena said:


> What sort of noteworthy difference would you want?


Nothing in particular.  To clarify, I'm not talking about a Pokemon-like scenario in which they try and get you to buy two versions of the same game.  I'm talking about anything to justify buying one over the other.


gbaboy123 said:


> if its going to be a console I think it would be more powerful than the ps4 but not as powerful as project scorpio, I do hope they use better textures and newer technology for the graphics, like better water shaders and better scenery animation


I honestly don't know what to think anymore.  There have been so many rumors stating it'll be powerful, and just as many claiming the inverse.  We'll have to wait and see, I suppose.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice, now i need to decide if i will buy it for my wiiu or get it with the upcoming NX


----------



## Steena (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh, I just noticed this game has "menu healing" and is activateable instantly within the menu even while in falling animation or taking damage. Exactly like it works on Dragon's Dogma.
This needs to go away.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

Steena said:


> Oh, I just noticed this game has "menu healing" and is activateable instantly within the menu even while in falling animation or taking damage. Exactly like it works on Dragon's Dogma.
> This needs to go away.


What is "menu healing", exactly?


----------



## MSearles (Jun 14, 2016)

Is this game alone worth the cost of a brand new Nintendo console that's sure to disappoint? This will be the one and most likely only game that anyone's looking forward to for their new console. Anymore, there's ever only a handful of games for any Nintendo console that's worth playing/purchasing. Mario Kart, Smash Bros., Zelda. What else is there from Nintendo these days?

I would love to play this game. Unfortunately, I don't think it's worth shelling out $300+ dollars for. Microsoft and Sony are sure to have a much larger library of solid games for their new consoles.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

MSearles said:


> Is this game alone worth the cost of a brand new Nintendo console that's sure to disappoint? This will be the one and most likely only game that anyone's looking forward to for their new console. Anymore, there's ever only a handful of games for any Nintendo console that's worth playing/purchasing. Mario Kart, Smash Bros., Zelda. What else is there from Nintendo these days?
> 
> I would love to play this game. Unfortunately, I don't think it's worth shelling out $300+ dollars for. Microsoft and Sony are sure to have a much larger library of solid games for their new consoles.


NOTE:  What you just said was _your_ opinion, and what I'm about to say is _my_ opinion.  Nothing of what we're saying is factual.

The Wii U is really what you're talking about.  The Wii U's library is rather small, but if you look at, say, the 3ds's library, you'd know not all of their systems suffer the same as the Wii U does.


----------



## Silverthorn (Jun 14, 2016)

I am the only one NOT hyped at all after watching about 45 minutes of the gameplay they streamed ?
Seriously, it just looks like your random, generic open-world while picking up stuff. 
The most interesting thing in Zelda are dungeons, but what do they show ? Some pitiful shrines that last 3 minutes each.
Where are the true dungeons ? Where is the story ?

I really would like to give them the benefice of the doubt, but honestly, I haven't seen anything new or even remotely interesting in terms of gameplay.
If I want to play an open-world where I can pick stuff and wander in small dungeons, I can play Skyrim or The Witcher.

And that's games ALREADY out. If I wanna go around with a bow in a great open-world, why not just wait for Horizon: Zero Dawn instead for a next-gen game.

Also, try imagining another character than Link as the main character and that it isn't named Zelda. What would you really think of it then ?


----------



## MSearles (Jun 14, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> NOTE:  What you just said was _your_ opinion, and what I'm about to say is _my_ opinion.  Nothing of what we're saying is factual.
> 
> The Wii U is really what you're talking about.  The Wii U's library is rather small, but if you look at, say, the 3ds's library, you'd know not all of their systems suffer the same as the Wii U does.



That's true. I am talking specifically about the Wii U. I would say the Wii U is a major disappointment. Every other console they've made has been pretty good. I can't look past the disappointment that the Wii U brought. It's hard for me to have faith in Nintendo as a consumer when I ended up only playing 2 games for the Wii U and taking a loss at selling a practically brand new console.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

MSearles said:


> That's true. I am talking specifically about the Wii U. I would say the Wii U is a major disappointment. Every other console they've made has been pretty good. I can't look past the disappointment that the Wii U brought. It's hard for me to have faith in Nintendo as a consumer when I ended up only playing 2 games for the Wii U and taking a loss at selling a practically brand new console.


Perhaps a major reason the Wii U flopped is because it severely lacked 3rd party support.  Rumors state that the NX will have good 3rd party support (as Nintendo branched out to some developers early on), but ultimately we'll have to wait and see what it has going for it (yes, I know, I've said that several times).  Personally, I think the NX has major potential, all Nintendo has to do is learn from the Wii U, and do as they did in the past.  But I certainly won't put it past them to screw up again.  That's sad to say, but it's true.


----------



## Steena (Jun 14, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> What is "menu healing", exactly?


Healing items are on a menu that pauses the game. You stop the game and click on the items to instant heal, the effect happens within the pause.
It's horrible in an action game, because what you end up doing is stocking up on them, and every time you get hit (or are about to), you turn the game into a pause fest. Just saw on stream that you are also allowed to heal in mid-air while blasted by a bomb, adding insult to injury.
So basically, if you won't get oneshot by it, you will never die in this game. You can just pause the game and heal at any moment. Like a literal cheat code.

A similar thing effectively can happen with fairies in some of the games, but bottles are limited in number.

Menu spamming is just a shallow and boring mechanic to do in itself plus it's cheap as hell if it's not even animation-locked. It's not like the games weren't already on easy difficulty either. It'll be a no-play from me if this makes it into the final game, as it ruined DD for me.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

Steena said:


> Healing items are on a menu that pauses the game. You stop the game and click on the items to instant heal, the effect happens within the pause.
> It's horrible in an action game, because what you end up doing is stocking up on them, and every time you get hit (or are about to), you turn the game into a pause fest. Just saw on stream that you are also allowed to heal in mid-air while blasted by a bomb, adding insult to injury.
> So basically, if you won't get oneshot by it, you will never die in this game. You can just pause the game and heal at any moment. Like a literal cheat code.
> 
> ...


Oh, that obvious, was it?    Anyway, if it does make it into the final product, I suppose you (and everyone else with enough sense) may just have to abstain from "menu spamming".  I'll have to as well.  But all the same, if you don't abuse it, it could be a nice feature.  On the other hand, it's _so_ easy to abuse....


----------



## CXu (Jun 14, 2016)

Silverthorn said:


> I am the only one NOT hyped at all after watching about 45 minutes of the gameplay they streamed ?
> Seriously, it just looks like your random, generic open-world while picking up stuff.
> The most interesting thing in Zelda are dungeons, but what do they show ? Some pitiful shrines that last 3 minutes each.
> Where are the true dungeons ? Where is the story ?
> ...



They already said in the beginning that they're not going to show off story-related things due to spoilers. Dungeons still exist, in addition to the 100+ shrines or whatever.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 14, 2016)

big, empty, cel shaded monster hunter.
i have a feeling many people will be disappointed by this


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2016)

I haven't seen the Nintendo E3, gone outside to see the Warcraft movie...
So, does anyone know where it will be located in the Timeline? or if it's a reboot?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I haven't seen the Nintendo E3, gone outside to see the Warcraft movie...
> So, does anyone know where it will be located in the Timeline? or if it's a reboot?


Nothing like that's been revealed.  Although, we know it isn't a reboot.  That's for sure.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Nothing like that's been revealed.  *Although, we know it isn't a reboot.  That's for sure*.


how do you know


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> how do you know


Well, they haven't outright said anything on the subject, but I'm pretty sure.  Actually, come to think of it, we don't even know if we'll be rescuing Zelda in the game; something that should be obvious and expected hasn't even been revealed yet.  So who knows?  Is this even a Zelda game?  How do we know it _actually_ exists?  What is life?  And how can we be sure we aren't living in the matrix?  The world may never know.  At least, we'll never know until it's released.


----------



## Steena (Jun 14, 2016)

Silverthorn said:


> I am the only one NOT hyped at all after watching about 45 minutes of the gameplay they streamed ?
> Seriously, it just looks like your random, generic open-world while picking up stuff.
> The most interesting thing in Zelda are dungeons, but what do they show ? Some pitiful shrines that last 3 minutes each.
> Where are the true dungeons ? Where is the story ?
> ...


Yeah I'm not getting why some people have their minds blown by this either, calling it refreshing and revolutionary. The industry is currently saturated with far too many open world games with pseudo-survival and pseudo-collecting elements that work exactly like this. Perhaps it's just people who have never played a videogame outside of a nintendo system - those titles are rare on those systems.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 14, 2016)

Silverthorn said:


> I am the only one NOT hyped at all after watching about 45 minutes of the gameplay they streamed ?
> Seriously, it just looks like your random, generic open-world while picking up stuff.
> The most interesting thing in Zelda are dungeons, but what do they show ? Some pitiful shrines that last 3 minutes each.
> Where are the true dungeons ? Where is the story ?
> ...





Clydefrosch said:


> big, empty, cel shaded monster hunter.
> i have a feeling many people will be disappointed by this


I'm surprised how many people are eating this crap up just because it's open world. You know the fad has gone too far when we've reached this point.


----------



## Silverthorn (Jun 14, 2016)

CXu said:


> They already said in the beginning that they're not going to show off story-related things due to spoilers. Dungeons still exist, in addition to the 100+ shrines or whatever.



I'll look forward to see it then, but for now I'm all but impressed.
They showed us generic open-world mechanics that were invented a while ago (pretty boring in my book) and a relatively decent looking environment.
Nintendo games have been lagging behind graphically for a while, and I can accept that, but they have to make up for that deficiency with something, and I haven't been shown much to interest me in that regard.
Showcasing a game is supposed to make me like it, but they don't show the things that might make the game actually stand out ?
If the rest of the game that they're showing nothing of proves to be anything good, I'll be extremely happy.
Hopefully Nintendo is just really bad at marketing by showing no juicy stuff, but for now I'm gonna stay sceptic.


----------



## mashers (Jun 14, 2016)

I really loved the graphics in this. Doesn't matter to me if they are state of the art or revolutionary, I just thought the whole look and atmosphere of the game was gorgeous. And the music was sublime. I would also like to see dungeons though.


----------



## Codename (Jun 14, 2016)

What is up with that weird robot-looking creature thing at the end of the trailer? Anyone have any theories to share? I wonder if it's like some sort of ancient civilization technology or something...


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 14, 2016)

Steena said:


> So basically, if you won't get oneshot by it, you will never die in this game.



If you die in any Zelda game but Zelda 2 you need to git gud. Healing in menus sounds great, just as a way to not have the "pause the game, equip a potion, unpause the game, use the potion, repause the game, reequip whatever you were using before" monotony.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hmm even if they did try with the textures then all those low poly count rocks and features (do they really have that low a budget or did someone decide to neglect pressing subsurf), fog enough* to make a silent hill game say "calm it down eh son" and a curious approach to draw distance at times. I like some of the tree and grass effects and the lighting stuff alternated between good and so so. Physics is always a plus, though whether it will be quite as tight as Trine I am less sure of and a lot of that looked pretty pre canned. Climbing is good. An interesting approach to lighting and colours, looks like they cranked the saturation of light sources (and added a fair glow) where the rest of the game is a bit more muted or using what could be pantone rather than more conventional colour wheels/palettes. Water was not the worst either, not sure about some of the animations or lack thereof at times.

*"oh it was an aesthetic choice"... as our good friend p1ngpong might say "ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah".

Gameplay that I saw was early on/tutorial style so I am not sure what I can see that. It looks like they took the criticisms of it being a generic open world game and sprinkled some random perks a la the wind waker revisit. The switch to a more conventional RPG style setup with the equip/inventory I would like to see in action, mainly as I am not sure how it will play out with the puzzles. I will take the spear action though. I will make a respectful nod towards the ones responsible for the environmental sound design, even if the deer did sound a bit like the horse later.

They elevated it slightly in my estimation, though I am stil so far from any kind of hyped for it. Definitely a find the better version and play that a few years down the line game for me. On legacy of zelda then sure, a continuation of the downward slide.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 14, 2016)

The Legend of Zelda: Shadow of the Collosus. 

ALL THAT GRASS THOOOOOOOO *heavy breathing*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tbb043 said:


> If you die in any Zelda game but Zelda 2 you need to git gud. Healing in menus sounds great, just as a way to not have the "pause the game, equip a potion, unpause the game, use the potion, repause the game, reequip whatever you were using before" monotony.



Man you would hate Game Grumps. I don't even know if Egoraptor is a bad video game player anymore. He's so coy and yet gets defensive about it. He dies to clams in Ocarina of Timw but then be does amazing stuff like Bloodborne on hard difficulty.


----------



## emmauss (Jun 14, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> big, empty, cel shaded monster hunter.
> i have a feeling many people will be disappointed by this


dont compare this to MH, at least this has a story. i am an rpg fan and the only rpg i didnt like was the MH series.
also which zelda game doesnt have monster hunting.every game got more entries in it bestiary that the last.

i think the main point in zelda games is the puzzles, be it in dungeons or the overworld. with the new techs i see here, i really wonder how complex the game's puzzles will be. maybe water temple difficulty will be the standard.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 14, 2016)

emmauss said:


> maybe water temple difficulty will be the standard.


One can dream.


----------



## emmauss (Jun 14, 2016)

the game looks like a mix of WW cel shaded style, and SS art style. and with the short summary of wiki, it could be placed after the the first LoZ game on the timeline, since it was already in ruins and ganon was deraged then.Calamity Ganon may be a mad demon.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2016)

Holy shit this game looks awesome. Probably going to get it for Wii U.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 15, 2016)

Calm down hipsters.

Are there lots of games in the "open-world" genre? yes. Are some of them boring? yes. Are there some that are brilliant? yes.

The point isn't whether open-world has been done to death or not. What matters is will this make for a fun zelda game. Something Zelda has been needing for a long time is more adventure. This is something new and fresh for zelda, and it's handled by people who want it to be fun. 

They're not trying to push the envelope of wow so big, they're trying to push the envelope of fun. So shush with your hipster nonsense. Sheesh.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 15, 2016)

Codename said:


> What is up with that weird robot-looking creature thing at the end of the trailer? Anyone have any theories to share? I wonder if it's like some sort of ancient civilization technology or something...


They's the tings from the first e3 trailer. They're lying dead/off around the map and you can kill them or run etc. They drop "ancient" screws/something else I think, so probably really old technology, probably placing this centuries after link dies to ganon or someone.


----------



## xile6 (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks great. Been waitting a long time for this game.
It seems they added alot of freedom to it.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 15, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Calm down hipsters.
> 
> Are there lots of games in the "open-world" genre? yes. Are some of them boring? yes. Are there some that are brilliant? yes.
> 
> ...


Yeah, because you're a total hipster for not wanting a generic game.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 15, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Yeah, because you're a total hipster for not wanting a generic game.


if your definition of generic is an entire genre, then yes. you are.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 15, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> if your definition of generic is an entire genre, then yes. you are.


Oh I'm sorry, look how _revolutionary _this game is. You can wander around, which _totally _isn't the same as every other open world game. The game literally just looks like every other open world game. It might as well not be a Zelda game at all.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 15, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Oh I'm sorry, look how _revolutionary _this game is. You can wander around, which _totally _isn't the same as every other open world game. The game literally just looks like every other open world game. It might as well not be a Zelda game at all.


You can gain experience and level up your stats, which totally isn't the same as every other RPG

You can drift, which totally isn't the same as every other racer game

You can pay to win, which totally isn't the same as every other free-to-play game

You can kill things by shooting them, which totally isn't the same as every other first person shooter

etc, etc

I think you should google what "genre" means.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 15, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> You can gain experience and level up your stats, which totally isn't the same as every other RPG
> 
> You can drift, which totally isn't the same as every other racer game
> 
> ...


Because I totally called the genre generic. I didn't say the game itself looked generic. Not once did I call the entire open world genre generic, I said the game looked generically like every other open world game. There is a difference, even if you can't make the distinction.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 15, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Because I totally called the genre generic. I didn't say the game itself looked generic. Not once did I call the entire open world genre generic, I said the game looked generically like every other open world game. There is a difference, even if you can't make the distinction.



The game doesn't look generic. It just looks generically like every other open world game. Yeah, huge difference there. However you split those hairs, I'll refer you to my original post.



osaka35 said:


> The point isn't whether open-world has been done to death or not. What matters is will this make for a fun zelda game. Something Zelda has been needing for a long time is more adventure. This is something new and fresh for zelda, and it's handled by people who want it to be fun.
> 
> They're not trying to push the envelope of wow so big, they're trying to push the envelope of fun. So shush with your hipster nonsense. Sheesh.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 15, 2016)

I have kind of mixed feelings towards this. I think the game looks good, but something about it just doesn't feel like zelda to me. It makes me worried. I think the art style is good but the environments have too much green and could use some color variety. It really looks like the world could be kind of empty which worries me. I'm not very fond of most open world games so I'm worried to see how Zelda transitions into one. I've enjoyed some open world games in the past but I find a more structured games to flow better in pretty much every instance


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 15, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> I have kind of mixed feelings towards this. I think the game looks good, but something about it just doesn't feel like zelda to me. It makes me worried. I think the art style is good but the environments have too much green and could use some color variety. It really looks like the world could be kind of empty which worries me. I'm not very fond of most open world games so I'm worried to see how Zelda transitions into one. I've enjoyed some open world games in the past but I find a more structured games to flow better in pretty much every instance


I had that fear initially as well, but then I watched the Treehouse livestream. Confidence in the game was instantly restored.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 15, 2016)

It's polarizing because some of the game looks fantastic whereas other parts have a blatant and horrible lack of detail. Like when he chops down that tree, or climbs that rock, ugh the models look like a PS2 game. I wish it were more consistent between being realistic and not so much, or at least kept a coherent style.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 15, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/0oxAu
<snip>


----------



## nonamejohn (Jun 15, 2016)

Game is on the buy list, for NX of course.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2016)

they turned zelda into skyrim...and that's a good thing!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they turned zelda into skyrim...and that's a good thing!


Hell yeah it is! I'm all for the open world Skyrim style with a Zelda spin


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2016)

and best of all...NO CTD!


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 15, 2016)

Sony and Microsoft should be thankfull Ninty does'nt have more powerfull hardware ( as of now ) because in terms of captivating style and gameplay elements there are no boundries in the house of Nintendo if they choose so.
This will be a revolutuonairy game, probably will spawn A FEW dozen clones on other machines and even NX.
Freedom in the way this is presented is a dream come true since the original NES zelda. ( First game ever to grace a battery save option on cart )
I predict the NX will be beyond imagination in terms of console gaming. ( AMD Polaris anyone? )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hell yeah it is! I'm all for the open world Skyrim style with a Zelda spin


Zelda is far better since the battel mechanic are just top notch to beging with. BUt I get where you are going.
All in al this will be a action adventure with that Nintendo twist. ( For ALL AGES , YES! )

All I can say s WATCH THE TREEHOUSE FOOTAGE.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 15, 2016)

The game has yellow tint and blur to it no matter what device and source I watch it from. Who's gonna buy a game with consistently washed out colors?


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they turned zelda into skyrim...and that's a good thing!



Except you don't have to have half a million mods to do things!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chartube12 said:


> The game has yellow tint and blur to it no matter what device and source I watch it from. Who's gonna buy a game with consistently washed out colors?



I'm still not seeing this "Wash out" Everyone is talking about.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 15, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> The game has yellow tint and blur to it no matter what device and source I watch it from. Who's gonna buy a game with consistently washed out colors?


Just your typical brown and bloom filter


Spoiler


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 15, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Just your typical brown and bloom filter



I understand that. I hope there is an option to turn it off. I dislike when they use the real brown filter. Some games it isn't needed imo. Zelda BOT-W doesn't need it.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 15, 2016)

The world map looks insanely colossal. So much to do, physics are awesome, can't wait to see how it runs on the NX, The wii U version is impressive alone.

The towns and NPC's were removed from the demo to prevent spoilers to the story line, so definitely there will be civilisation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2016)

Tigran said:


> I'm still not seeing this "Wash out" Everyone is talking about.


It might be more the contrast between normal play and things with a lot of light or "ancient tech", and none of it helped by the ever present fog/cloud effects and haze filter that the game seems to be using.

There are various approaches to colour that can be used, one of those is called pantone and does look somewhat muted compared to the RGB (most computer graphics) and CMYK (printing) colour palettes. It could be that the main game used that style of colour, save for the tech
http://www.designmantic.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Color-Theory-Infographic.jpg has a bit more.

Desert section, compared to Gerudo valley from OOT


 
Or if you prefer tweaked to be closer to an average game


 

Later in the trailer


 
a second or two later showing the lighting = saturation thing


 

Nice contrast within the same shot


 

Another part of the trailer, though now with tech


 

I will grant that not everything had it that bad. Though this looks to be an open field during the day, and colours are still a tiny bit less saturated than most things we see.


 

Another great light=saturation example


 

I don't need everything to be set in California in the late 1990s but I will have to note the choices here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2016)

wish they didn't go with that cel shader look but hey i guess they needed to so the damn thing would even run on the wiiu


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

You do realize that shaders like that are more intensive than "realistic" look a lot of times.. right?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2016)

LOL, the part where you could choose gender was a fake rumor.
I like it better this way. Never made sense to make Link a girl.


----------



## Viri (Jun 15, 2016)

I still don't understand why people are so up in arms about there being no female Link. Link is a well defined character, and he's a guy.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 15, 2016)

No, the game does not look good. There is no excuse for still using these disgusting cartoon graphics. I mean come on, even Twilight Princess looked more realistic and that game is 10 years old. And no, saying that the "Wii U is that weak" obviously does not count. Other games look tremendously realistic and they are just 3rd party games "ported" to the Wii U. Nintendo can still optimize them more since they only need to run on the Wii U. Sorry, it's not impressive but rather embarrassing.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

^ In other words... "It's a cartoon! It can't be a cartoon! If I play a cartoon it means I have a Tiny dick... I AM A MAN! I DON'T HAVE TINY DICK! CARTOONS SUCK!"

First off, shaders like this are a hell of a lot more intensive than "Realistic" so don't go spouting that shit here. Also Stylized games actually hold the look better.

http://ps2media.ign.com/ps2/image/article/741/741991/final-fantasy-xii-20061027032956112-000.jpg This.. will look dated as fuck in another year or two *if it doesn't to some already*

However this http://games.gamepressure.com/view_screen.asp?ID=80398 will continually *relativly* look good for years after the "Realistic" look is considered pathetic


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2016)

with cel shading though they can cheat on the models and use way more low poly counts than just paint over them to make it look better than it really is.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2016)

I reckon they chose cell shading style over realistic style not because they had to but because they wanted too.
I would prefer the realistic style more but they obviously chose the other style all the way back when skyward sword was made and are continuing with it.



Viri said:


> I still don't understand why people are so up in arms about there being no female Link. Link is a well defined character, and he's a guy.


Couldn't agree more with this.


----------



## SirAileron (Jun 15, 2016)

It's understandable that there are some who aren't excited for this. Try as I might, I can't be excited for Kingdom Hearts: Final Fantasy Edition, despite how many say it's the best thing ever.

I do very much like the level of consideration that was placed into making Zelda's game engine, from wind throwing off your aim to being able to ignite things when they get too hot, closer to how fires actually start. Having to consider not using a metal weapon during a lightning storm, or being able to use magnetokinesis on a literally anything made of metal, whether it's a plank, crate, or a weapon on the ground... it's just all so comprehensive.

I love Skyrim, but even with mods, its combat is not nearly this cohesive. It's too much of an RPG. Minecraft is a vast, random open and free kind of game, but it focuses too much on punishing players for being alive. Practically every other game that goes into action is either linear, lacking in alternative content, or simply has terrible mechanics.

I suppose it takes a trained eye to pick these things out, but other "options" are simply not the same kind of game.


----------



## XDel (Jun 15, 2016)

Heh... I've still not played entirely through a 3D zelda. Not unless you count the 3DS one.

I have beat all the 2D one's though.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 15, 2016)

This looks amazing <3


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2016)

Viri said:


> I still don't understand why people are so up in arms about there being no female Link. Link is a well defined character, and he's a guy.


Link is well defined? Bastard doesn't even say or emote or otherwise converse in the vast majority of the incarnations. Equally the whole incarnations thing (how many sequel games are there and how many are more than 2 games?) would leave plenty of scope for the concept to be explored. I don't think it is an especially interesting idea to give Link tits and actually don't give a damn either way but to call it a key enough part of the character that it would be odd to switch is laughable.

Back on the matter at hand I am all for cel shading, however this take on it is open to questioning.



Tigran said:


> First off, shaders like this are a hell of a lot more intensive than "Realistic" so don't go spouting that shit here. Also Stylized games actually hold the look better.
> 
> http://ps2media.ign.com/ps2/image/article/741/741991/final-fantasy-xii-20061027032956112-000.jpg This.. will look dated as fuck in another year or two *if it doesn't to some already*
> 
> However this http://games.gamepressure.com/view_screen.asp?ID=80398 will continually *relativly* look good for years after the "Realistic" look is considered pathetic


Nobody said anything about that, a few people commented on the low poly count things seemed to be displaying but nobody accused Nintendo of taking the easy way out with the shaders/filters. Equally I don't care if they pegged the CPU and use hand optimised assembly code with it, it can still look bad from an aesthetic standpoint.

Also that is a PS2 game. PS360 a likes, like the wii u, seem to be doing somewhat better on the ageing front. I would agree that cel shading does far better than conventional graphics of the day from the Dreamcast on up to the end of the PS2 era, however we might have left that world now. Or if you prefer there are some awesome looking SNES and megadrive games as they were basically the point where 2d had made it, compared to the Atari or C64 or something, and the PS360 was probably that for 3d -- scope to get better but will probably hold up well enough in many cases.


----------



## Zense (Jun 15, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Link is well defined?
> 
> Back on the matter at hand I am all for cel shading, however this take on it is open to questioning.
> 
> Also that is a PS2 game. PS360 a likes, like the wii u, seem to be doing somewhat better on the ageing front. I would agree that cel shading does far better than conventional graphics of the day from the Dreamcast on up to the end of the PS2 era, however we might have left that world now..


I shortend down your post.
I both agree and disagree about Link having much of a character. It's true that he never says anything more than yelling when getting hurt or when attacking, but I think storywise (and we all know this well) it's always been about this young boy or man who saves a princess, and there's a very small romantic element to it. Okay, you could make an argument about lgbt+, but I don't think that is what this game is about.

Anyways, I think this is what people would find weird in the case that the sex became a choice. In comparison, choosing between male and female in pokémon has no impact because your goal is basically to catch tons of creatures in balls and stop some bad guys along the way... Imagine if you could choose to play a female Mario? Maria?

Over to cell shading. I believe what was said about cell shaded games surviving longer to be true. My example here are two games I like: Dragon Quest VIII and Final Fantasy X. I mean even if FFX has been given an update, you can still clearly tell it was a game from two gens ago.

Back to Breath of Fire TLoZ, I think it looks great and that waterfall during the playthrough made me feel like there was actually water or liquid falling down. But the stone physics is worse than in HL2, and it was released 12 years ago or something (2004/5)...

I also wish they would take a turn back to realistic graphics like TP or the N64 games. They've been doing enough cell shading lately with SW, the DS games and WWHD. Nevertheless it'll be a great game and probably one reason towards getting the NX.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2016)

^ so capcom is making zelda now?


----------



## Zense (Jun 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> ^ so capcom is making zelda now?


Eheh, I see your reference there


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2016)

well you said Back to Breath of *Fire *TLoZ instead of wild


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 15, 2016)

For the argument of femLink, I have points for both sides (at least in regards to this game)

Pro female:
Link is constantly being reincarnated every time he dies. There is even in implication in Hyrule Historia that the second Link dies, the spirit of the Hero moves to another child being born. Because of this, would it not make sense that half the time you would end up with a female child? Or at the very least, every once in a while if there were no male children being born?​
Pro male:
Link is and always has been a male. If there are no male hosts for the Hero then the Godesses will create one. Besides, that is irrelevant in this game, because this is a previous Hero that has been pulled out of suspended animation (or resurrected, as the game implies. We'll have to see which is technically more correct as time passes)​


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2016)

last time a female took lead in a "zelda" game look what happened


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2016)

What I find funny is that people are basing their whole opinion on this game off of an unfinished demo of a game that's going to be worked on for, what, another year? IMO people should be giving the game more of a chance since what you're seeing isn't even the finished product, yet some people are treating it as if it is. With the way the game looks now, I think it looks pretty good, but I'm not gonna try and buy it on release day because of seeing some people play an unfinished demo that I think looks good.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> last time a female took lead in a "zelda" game look what happened


Shhhhhh we don't speak of those games


----------



## Zense (Jun 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> well you said Back to Breath of *Fire *TLoZ instead of wild


Haha that was my point since I don't really like the title and it reminds me of that said title. Also, I thought you were refering to the fact that Capcom actually made some TLoZ games, namely the ones on Gameboy, and they were great.

Edit: Actually, something that just came to my mind is how they're going to create areas where we can't go like in any other TLoZ game. For example, take the first one. You had to get the raft to be able to cross water. Here it just seems that it's just floating there for you to find. I always thought this was gonna be open-world like how the first kinda was and how A Link Between Worlds (supposedly was since I haven't played it).

I like this cause I'm tired of linearity, or actually games that babysit you through them (like hours of tutorials!), but if you can climb, swim and just find a raft, what items can there be that gives you access to other areas? Obviously there's the parachute we see and some clothes like the "armors" in Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Nyap (Jun 15, 2016)

why are people complaining about the graphics style? I think it looks great


----------



## Haider Raza (Jun 15, 2016)

will nx be like handheld console like 3ds?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> will nx be like handheld console like 3ds?


No.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2016)

If it hits November next year that means October at the latest (30 days from going gold to in stores and ready to do is a serious turnaround for the volume they will likely need). 16 months then. I guess that is time enough, and as mentioned they do seemed to have shed some of the air of the bad open world game (now firmly in mediocre) that the previous showings... showcased. However I can't be bothered to go look up how many years and if they are still tarting up the world as an afterthought (doable) then I have to wonder if they had not sat around with their thumbs up their arses for however long.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> For the argument of femLink, I have points for both sides (at least in regards to this game)
> Pro male:
> Link is and always has been a male. If there are no male hosts for the Hero then the Godesses will create one. Besides, that is irrelevant in this game, because this is a previous Hero that has been pulled out of suspended animation (or resurrected, as the game implies. We'll have to see which is technically more correct as time passes)​



If we take the timeline to mean something vaguely more coherent than Final Fantasy's connection between games (most of the time Nintendo seems to use it as something more established than "zombies are in, go") then I am still not seeing the logic there. Equally that could make for a nice prequel setup -- "you played the return, now see what made them a legend".
It was just that some people however seem to be approaching it like Max Payne 4 -- Max is a woman. That would be jarring as you like as the character was largely written to explore themes related to being stereotypical owner of testicles, albeit one that had it all ripped away. Again I don't think there is anything to be gained (all the worlds for all the Zeldas have largely been light and airy rather than Witcher or something) by sticking a set of tits on Link, and at the same time it would not be a thing that detracts in any great way from the story or anything like that.


----------



## kimotori (Jun 15, 2016)

this video... It reminds me the "Shadow of the Colossus"...


----------



## Ulieq (Jun 16, 2016)

my cock got hard watching this,

BUT I will not buy the Wii U garbage version.  I'll wait for the upgraded version on the next console.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't know about you guys, but I don't play Zelda games for "adventure". I leave that to Elder Scrolls or Fallout. I play Zelda for puzzles.

And if they remove puzzles, then this might as well not be a Zelda at all. I don't give a rat's ass if there's a gigantic field where you can find a cave and maybe rupees. Most of the time, rupees are so bloody easy to find in Zelda games...honestly, does anyone really care?

Give me tools, give me dungeons, give me a plot, or don't give me a Zelda at all.

And yes Hyrule Warriors and Link's Crossbow Training are disgusting bastardizations of the series. Even Phantom Hourglass is better than those. What's next Link Teaches Typing?



heartgold said:


> The towns and NPC's were removed from the demo to prevent spoilers to the story line, so definitely there will be civilisation.


Source? He looks like he's in the middle of the wilderness. Honestly, i'd be surprised if he actually did meet someone out there.

I'm sure him meeting Bean Merchant man or a soldier wouldn't spoil plot. Not all NPCs in Zeldas are linked to plot.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 16, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I don't play Zelda games for "adventure". I leave that to Elder Scrolls or Fallout. I play Zelda for puzzles.
> 
> And if they remove puzzles, then this might as well not be a Zelda at all. I don't give a rat's ass if there's a gigantic field where you can find a cave and maybe rupees. Most of the time, rupees are so bloody easy to find in Zelda games...honestly, does anyone really care?
> 
> ...


But... there are puzzles... There are literally dungeons bigger than the entirety of Ocarina of Time full of puzzles...


----------



## Zense (Jun 16, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I don't play Zelda games for "adventure". I leave that to Elder Scrolls or Fallout. I play Zelda for puzzles.
> 
> And if they remove puzzles, then this might as well not be a Zelda at all. I don't give a rat's ass if there's a gigantic field where you can find a cave and maybe rupees. Most of the time, rupees are so bloody easy to find in Zelda games...honestly, does anyone really care?
> 
> ...



"Link the Letters" :-P
I think everyone likes TLoZ for the puzzles and Nintendo's not gonna remove that ever. I really wouldn't be afraid of that.

On the topic of collecting "useless" stuff, what I didn't like about DS zelda was those treasures you could find and sell or trade. They just felt uninspired to me, and a big turn off when you found those and not an item in a chest...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 16, 2016)

Not as hyped as I expected to be and then the E3 being only about Zelda got pretty boring. :-/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gbaboy123 said:


> I really think Nintendo keeps the balance in games, the problem they have is the freaking hardware


Like the Battle Mode in Mario Kart 8 is _so_ great.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jun 16, 2016)

Saw the 1st 30 secs, I'm loving this new look.  I'm always excited when games get a really fresh new look


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 16, 2016)

So are we going to get a good Zelda game that is based off of monster hunter and sotc?
I hope so.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 16, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> So are we going to get a good Zelda game that is based off of monster hunter and sotc?
> I hope so.



"Based off of"?


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 16, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Source? He looks like he's in the middle of the wilderness. Honestly, i'd be surprised if he actually did meet someone out there.



They said it during one of the streams.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 16, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Source? He looks like he's in the middle of the wilderness. Honestly, i'd be surprised if he actually did meet someone out there.
> 
> I'm sure him meeting Bean Merchant man or a soldier wouldn't spoil plot. Not all NPCs in Zeldas are linked to plot.



Bill and the Zelda director himself said that during the treehouse stream. Towns and NPC's were removed from the demo, from possible spoilers and the fact they wanted to focus on the exploration of the new zelda game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2016)

also if you want to speedrun this you'll be in for a surprise


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 16, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> also if you want to speedrun this you'll be in for a surprise



Wow, now that is quite interesting. From what I can see, you're dropped into this world with little to no explanation, and are left to put the pieces of the puzzle together yourself. Would it be possible for a player who is completely lost to accidentally wander his way to the final boss? Zelda games don't have EXP or a leveling system, so traversal and progression usually revolves around the items you find in the world and the new abilities you're granted. Surely, then, the game won't just let you traipse onto the final boss? There will likely be items you need before you can get to that area.

On that note, I'm really interested in this new direction for the series. At the same time, I'm rather worried. The game looks very open and very free, but at the same time, it seems... to free, y'know? I like some meat to the madness. If I'm going to be thrown into this world with no explanation, I hope I at least get a small thread to follow so I'm not completely lost. I like to feel that I have a purpose in the world, y'know? I'm putting my faith in Nintendo to get this right. If they do, we're in for one hell of an awesome experience.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Surely, then, the game won't just let you traipse onto the final boss?


oh but it does. you can walk straight to him and face him day one. they have completely thrown out the old zelda formula completely in this you can go and do anything you want anytime with no restrictions.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 16, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> oh but it does. you can walk straight to him and face him day one. they have completely thrown out the old zelda formula completely in this you can go and do anything you want anytime with no restrictions.



But can Link Dance?


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 16, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Bill and the Zelda director himself said that during the treehouse stream. Towns and NPC's were removed from the demo, from possible spoilers and the fact they wanted to focus on the exploration of the new zelda game.


Oh wow I didn't know they actually talked about meaningful stuff on treehouse. i thought it was a stupid talkshow type deal like what all the other companies do at E3.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2016)

Tigran said:


> But can Link Dance?


yes he can!


----------



## Tigran (Jun 16, 2016)

Well then... I have nothing more to say.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 16, 2016)

It would be cool to see the Master Cycle in Zelda:BotW.


----------



## Vishnoo (Jun 16, 2016)

It would be nice if they release the same game with low graphics for the wii.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 16, 2016)

Vishnoo said:


> It would be nice if they release the same game with low graphics for the wii.


It will not happen.


----------



## Ulieq (Jun 16, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But... there are puzzles... There are literally dungeons bigger than the entirety of Ocarina of Time full of puzzles...



Everyone else does, and everything else copies off Zelda, even elder scrolls.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 16, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> It will not happen.


True, but Ubisoft is reviving the Wii with a new Just Dance game. Just let the Wii die already, Ubisoft!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 16, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> For the argument of femLink, I have points for both sides (at least in regards to this game)
> 
> Pro female:
> Link is constantly being reincarnated every time he dies. There is even in implication in Hyrule Historia that the second Link dies, the spirit of the Hero moves to another child being born. Because of this, would it not make sense that half the time you would end up with a female child? Or at the very least, every once in a while if there were no male children being born?​
> ...


If Nintendo were to introduce a female Link (not Linkle!) then they would have to do it properly than have her as a forced and gimmicky character just for the sake of having because she's a female. Much like the new Ghostbusters by Paul Feig which he and Amy Pascal pushed their feminist in order to have a feminist movie, not to mention anyone who dislikes and criticises it, is a "sexist" and "misogynist" according to them (Feig even insulted the audience and so did Melissa McCarthy, Leslie Jones and the media outlet too). We don't see this B.S. to make a female Kratos, female Nathan Drake, female Donkey Kong, female Duke Nukem, female Master Chief, female Goku, female Ryu, female Ken, female Akuma, female Shadow the Hedgehog, female Kazuma, female Luffy, female Sanji and so on because these would've all felt forced and just doing for the sake of it.

Link has always been the hero of the Zelda games (except for _that_ one CDI game, I know) so it makes sense to leave as it is and even if someone were to compare it to Pokémon they'd lose the argument because in Pokémon you've always played as different trainers/people than a single one only.

Bottom line, I'm glad Nintendo's not sucking it up to have a gimmicky female character because an audience that won't even buy the game is asking for. I'm just tired of how everything needs to cater to have female characters or what have you, even if there isn't much of a point. Speaking of not much of a point, there's going to be a new Female Ocean's 11.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 16, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If Nintendo were to introduce a female Link (not Linkle!) then they would have to do it properly than have her as a forced and gimmicky character just for the sake of having because she's a female. Much like the new Ghostbusters by Paul Feig which he and Amy Pascal pushed their feminist in order to have a feminist movie, not to mention anyone who dislikes and criticises it, is a "sexist" and "misogynist" according to them (Feig even insulted the audience and so did Melissa McCarthy, Leslie Jones and the media outlet too). We don't see this B.S. to make a female Kratos, female Nathan Drake, female Donkey Kong, female Duke Nukem, female Master Chief, female Goku, female Ryu, female Ken, female Akuma, female Shadow the Hedgehog, female Kazuma, female Luffy, female Sanji and so on because these would've all felt forced and just doing for the sake of it.
> 
> Link has always been the hero of the Zelda games (except for _that_ one CDI game, I know) so it makes sense to leave as it is and even if someone were to compare it to Pokémon they'd lose the argument because in Pokémon you've always played as different trainers/people than a single one only.
> 
> Bottom line, I'm glad Nintendo's not sucking it up to have a gimmicky female character because an audience that won't even buy the game is asking for. I'm just tired of how everything needs to cater to have female characters or what have you, even if there isn't much of a point. Speaking of not much of a point, there's going to be a new Female Ocean's 11.





> Link is constantly being reincarnated every time he dies. There is even in implication in Hyrule Historia that the second Link dies, the spirit of the Hero moves to another child being born. Because of this, would it not make sense that half the time you would end up with a female child? Or at the very least, every once in a while if there were no male children being born?


Read that again. A female Link could make sense in the timeline because of this, it wouldn't necessarily just be a gimmick. I get what you're saying, but that argument doesn't hold in a game who's plot is that every time a hero dies they are reborn

Edit: Don't read into that as me necessarily supporting the idea of a femLink, but I am trying to get it out there that the idea isn't as "rainbows and unicorns" as so many gamers seem to think it is


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 17, 2016)

That's a fair point, I'll admit but if Nintendo had just straight up replaced Link with a female character they would have received backlash rightfully because Link has been the playable hero character on Zelda games for over 30 years and that's just something no one can pretend it doesn't matter. Link has been engrained into fans and gamers' mind alike because he's not just some random character but the hero in this matter. I personally wouldn't mind if they were to bring a strong, creative and fresh female character into the game but entirely optional because not everyone would be happy playing as the new female character -- However, if she were like Nariko I don't think a lot would mind the change albeit it'd feel more like a spin-off without Link around.

What do most think when they think about the Zelda series? Link, Ganondorf and Zelda. Link is definitely an important aspect of the game that can't be swept under the carpet.

Oh yeah, I really like the cover of _Breath of the Wild_ (I keep thinking of "Breath of Fire" lol). Imo, this is by far the best Zelda cover:


----------



## kimotori (Jun 17, 2016)

WiiU? are you sure?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone know if that "Open your eyes, Link" voice is from in-game or it's purely for the trailer like wind waker trailer? (I think it's wind waker that had the introduction text voiced in the trailer)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's a fair point, I'll admit but if Nintendo had just straight up replaced Link with a female character they would have received backlash rightfully because Link has been the playable hero character on Zelda games for over 30 years and that's just something no one can pretend it doesn't matter. Link has been engrained into fans and gamers' mind alike because he's not just some random character but the hero in this matter. I personally wouldn't mind if they were to bring a strong, creative and fresh female character into the game but entirely optional because not everyone would be happy playing as the new female character -- However, if she were like Nariko I don't think a lot would mind the change albeit it'd feel more like a spin-off without Link around.
> 
> What do most think when they think about the Zelda series? Link, Ganondorf and Zelda. Link is definitely an important aspect of the game that can't be swept under the carpet.
> 
> Oh yeah, I really like the cover of _Breath of the Wild_ (I keep thinking of "Breath of Fire" lol). Imo, this is by far the best Zelda cover:


But what I'm saying is that if any particular incarnation of the Hero were born female, it would still be Link


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

LOL!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

also Nintendo lied to us





the one from 2014 is clearly a scripted video.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> also ningendo lied to us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ofc they did


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> also ningendo lied to us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or possibly that will be what the NX version will look like, but yeah I'm a tad disappointed with the graphical fidelity of stuff like bushes, trees, and rocks with the demo they presented

That said, the gameplay and sheer vastness of the world absolutely blew me away No pun intended


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

zelda wiiiiins


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> LOL!




God forbid Nintendo would release the demo of Zelda:BotW on the eShop for a limited time than limit only for those at E3.. :-/



Bladexdsl said:


> also ningendo lied to us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone really expected the Wii U to be capable of running visuals like the ones shown on the E3 2014. It may however be like that on the NX but I can't be arsed to buy the NX on the launch day for Zelda only.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

check out the game of show thread on ign all the fanboyz are up in arms for zelda winning. i've been laughing for half an hour straight!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 17, 2016)

I guess I spoiled myself after playing witched 3 maxed out and skyrim with enb and shitton of other mods because this looks like shit to me now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

at least it won't CTD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> at least it won't CTD


"CTD"?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

crash to desktop beth games are famous for it! they keep using the same dated engine everytime it's buggy as fuck. even fo4 does it...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> crash to desktop beth games are famous for it! they keep using the same dated engine everytime it's buggy as fuck. even fo4 does it...


Not to mention that the games have glitches like none other that they iron out post-release lol


----------



## mimi-dono (Jun 18, 2016)

OMG! so beautiful,i'm so hyped!
But why Link is the only person in trailer, no villagers or princess?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

mimi-dono said:


> OMG! so beautiful,i'm so hyped!
> But why Link is the only person in trailer, no villagers or princess?


They're saving for the NX Edition Trailer.


----------



## gbadl (Jun 18, 2016)

I am actually disappointed in the game. Skyrim came out in 2011 and it looks better then what I have seen so far in the hour or so of zelda gameplay video released, basically it is skyward sword open world. They should have stuck to wind waker style or twilight princess style, not this in between feminized link garbage.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2016)

mimi-dono said:


> OMG! so beautiful,i'm so hyped!
> But why Link is the only person in trailer, no villagers or princess?


the area link was exploring in the demo was far away from towns etc. what was shown at e3 is like 1% of the game!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jun 19, 2016)

Am I the only one who likes the logo for this game?  I like the modern white lettering; it's a nice touch.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 19, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Am I the only one who likes the logo for this game?  I like the modern white lettering; it's a nice touch.


The logo looks great.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

Am I the only one seeing this or does everything look... misty? It seems that the whole world is behind a layer of mist at all times, kind of like how in Twilight Princess looked "muddy" due to excessive use of bloom. It makes everything look grey-ish, the colours are less crisp and vibrant than they're ought to be, and the visuals lose definition as a result. I noticed it at E3 2014 and it doesn't seem like they've done much about it. It seems out of place in a game that's supposed to be a colourful fantasy fun adventure.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Am I the only one seeing this or does everything seem... misty? It seems that the whole world is behind a layer of mist at all times, kind of like how in Twilight Princess looked "muddy" due to excessive bloom. It makes everything look grey-ish, the colours are less crisp and vibrant than they're ought to be, and the visuals lose definition as a result. I noticed it at E3 2014 and it doesn't seem like they've done much about it.


Maybe it's because they were playing the underpowered Wii U version while keeping the NX as a surprise to wow the audience later on. Wii U gamers at least can't complain they're not getting a new Zelda game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Maybe it's because they were playing the underpowered Wii U version while keeping the NX as a surprise to wow the audience later on. Wii U gamers at least can't complain they're not getting a new Zelda game.


I know draw distance is an issue, but here even things on the first plane are covered in mist. It's how the game is rendered. A bit weird. It adds an aura of mysticism I guess, but I find it odd.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't care what anyone says about this game. I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## mimi-dono (Jun 20, 2016)

DarthDub said:


> I don't care what anyone says about this game. I WANT IT NOW!


You're not the only one


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2016)

To be fair, this has the potential to be the second 3D Zelda game that doesn't suck donkey dong and the first that I'll actually play, so hey, it's not all bad.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, this has the potential to be the second 3D Zelda game that doesn't suck donkey dong and the first that I'll actually play, so hey, it's not all bad.


Agreed. Zelda:BotW doesn't look like it's doing anything new that other games haven't done already but still somewhat interesting and even though they've not shown footage of of the NX version, chances are it'll look better than the muddy, brown, blurry and dated visuals of Wii U version.

I can't wait to read comments about how loud the disc spins on the Wii U in order to load the game and its content. lol


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 20, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Agreed. Zelda:BotW doesn't look like it's doing anything new that other games haven't done already but still somewhat interesting and even though they've not shown footage of of the NX version, chances are it'll look better than the muddy, brown, blurry and dated visuals of Wii U version.
> 
> I can't wait to read comments about how loud the disc spins on the Wii U in order to load the game and its content. lol


more ram plz


----------



## gameboy (Jun 21, 2016)

the nx version will be MUCH better, it is skipping a whole console generation really

instead of thinking about all the glory you saw with zelda... 

THINK ABOUT WHAT THEY DIDNT WANT TO SHOW US...

moblins and keese only... no people, no permanent weapons except bombs, only one voice... I was a bit disappointed when the "old man" or any of the plant things didnt have voice but i bet theyll show more with the reveal of the nx


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2016)

you have literally only seen 1% of the damn game and your complaining?!


----------



## gameboy (Jun 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> you have literally only seen 1% of the damn game and your complaining?!



no complaint, it was demo with one sentence of voice. What im implying is that theyll show more good stuff as nx promos keep going. someone playing it said he dug up rupee and nintendo freaked out and reset it. im guessing theres a trade shop or shops in general.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2016)

lol wat i'm pretty sure everyone knows there are going to be rupees in it!


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't care: EVERY ZELDA GAME IS AWESOME!


----------



## gameboy (Jun 24, 2016)

Keylogger said:


> I don't care: EVERY ZELDA GAME IS AWESOME!



except for skyward sword


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 24, 2016)

gameboy said:


> except for skyward sword


he said: EVERY


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 24, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> he said: EVERY


You have something against the Zelda CDI games? >:


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 24, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You have something against the Zelda CDI games? >:


no why?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2016)

gameboy said:


> except for skyward sword


You can add zelda 2, the 2 ds zelda games, all the shitty spinoffs like corssbow training, dynasty warriors reskin,ect...


----------



## gameboy (Jun 24, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> You can add zelda 2, the 2 ds zelda games, all the shitty spinoffs like corssbow training, dynasty warriors reskin,ect...



Zelda 2 is actually my favorite one, the only other game similar to that is Adventure Time 1. The two ds ones are good too except for the two towers you haveto revisit everytime and the train meta game was ARGH!


----------



## emmauss (Jun 24, 2016)

EVERY NINTENDO PUBLISHED ZELDA GAME is awesome.i dont get why people hate skyward sword? is it because of the motion controls? they did a good job with that . due to that it got more motion based puzzles. i have played the warriors games, but i dont think it is that bad from the videos i saw. at least comparing it to DQ heroes.the ds games were good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 25, 2016)

SS sux and no it's not JUST about the motion controls. i had a long list in another thread describing all it's fault can't be fucked looking for it


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 25, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> oracle of ages/seasons wat?! they are awesum. sure the mini games can get a bit annoying but that's what save state is for


huh?
I mean spirt tracks, and phantom hourglass
ages/seasons are probably my favorite ones behind lttp


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 25, 2016)

^nvm i misread. and agree the DS ones do SUCK


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 25, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> huh?
> I mean spirt tracks, and phantom hourglass
> ages/seasons are probably my favorite ones behind lttp


Conversely, I love everything about Spirit Tracks besides the controls and really dislike ALttP


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> and really dislike ALttP


you are now banned from this thread die hard zelda fans only


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 25, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> you are now banned from this thread die hard zelda fans only


Sorry, I just never could get into it lol


----------



## gameboy (Jun 26, 2016)

Some people are already making guesses to where this game falls into 'Zelda Timeline' saying its zelda 3 and that it takes place after Zelda 2, probably mainly from this






but the focus from the makers of it said it was focused on technology. So while there were towns you could visit in Zelda two, Magic was the main key to advancing and beating the game.

So if anything this would probably be 'zelda 4', with a 'zelda 3' wedged in between in the future 50yrs from now lol


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jun 26, 2016)

gameboy said:


> except for skyward sword



lol. That game ended up being my second favorite behind Ocarina of Time. (despite the aweful motion controls). If the motion controls weren't overused I would have put it above OOT. 

Then again, my opinion is based on how the game plays in near full HD res in Dolphin. On the original Wii it would suffer from the low resolution a bit and maybe I would have ranked it lower.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 26, 2016)

i think it's actually after TP in the timeline if you look closely when link wakes up it's the same link from TP from the farm


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 26, 2016)

Timeline-wise, I'm thinking sometime after Wind Waker.  Hyrule being abandoned could be flood-related.  We've seen in the trailer that there are koroks, which is what became of the Kokiri in the Wind Waker timeline.  It's possible it could have happened to them in other timelines, too, I suppose, but I kinda associated it with adapting to the post-flood world.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i think it's actually after TP in the timeline if you look closely when link wakes up it's the same link from TP from the farm



the theory goes that the sheika only appear after the hero is defeated, twilight princess is not in that branch of the timeline


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2016)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> Why people are wonder which console has been used for? Did they don't saw the gamepad on his hands or on screen?


Because the gamepads, and in some cases even the consoles used for the demo are irrelevant. Metroid Prime 3 was demoed on Gamecubes with extra RAM jerry-rigged onto them since it started production when the Wii didn't exist yet. Manufacturers do all sorts of tricks like that. Xbox 360 games were demoed on Macs with 360 controllers, to pull out an even more egregious example.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Because the gamepads, and in some cases even the consoles used for the demo are irrelevant. Metroid Prime 3 was demoed on Gamecubes with extra RAM jerry-rigged onto them since it started production when the Wii didn't exist yet. Manufacturers do all sorts of tricks like that. Xbox 360 games were demoed on Macs with 360 controllers, to pull out an even more egregious example.



LOL yea, games demos not from nintendo are the very worse. Ubisoft promoting their games are the very worse, theyre always run on a suped up pc so you dont know what the hell your gettin on console. At least in this demo it seemed legit wiiu because of the 720 graphics, pop in and texture quality.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jun 27, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Because the gamepads, and in some cases even the consoles used for the demo are irrelevant. Metroid Prime 3 was demoed on Gamecubes with extra RAM jerry-rigged onto them since it started production when the Wii didn't exist yet. Manufacturers do all sorts of tricks like that. Xbox 360 games were demoed on Macs with 360 controllers, to pull out an even more egregious example.


Yeah, in any case, it was on WiiU (with or without extra RAM) it's still no way to wonder if it was NX


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2016)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> Yeah, in any case, it was on WiiU (with or without extra RAM) it's still no way to wonder if it was NX



definitely not NX, theyre not gonna showcase the NX with weak performance. The nx version will most likely look like the original trailer with link on the hill with then-epona


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 27, 2016)

gameboy said:


> The nx version will most likely look like the original trailer with link on the hill with then-epona


that was a tech demo they lied.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> that was a tech demo they lied.



im saying that version WAS the nx version, it was in development at the same time.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2016)

nope the nx version will be the same as the wiiu just like TP was with the gamecube. sorry to say but what we saw in that other trailer does not exist.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 28, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope the nx version will be the same as the wiiu just like TP was with the gamecube. sorry to say but what we saw in that other trailer does not exist.


Well technically the Wii version was mirrored 

The issue with that, though, is that specs-wise the Wii and GameCube were nearly identical (the Wii had two more threads and a slightly higher CPU clock, but that's about it). From what I've been hearing about the NX, it will be significantly more powerful than the power commonly used with the Wii U (there's a lot of untapped potential that no one is using with hyperthreading capabilities, but I digress)


----------



## gameboy (Jun 28, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well technically the Wii version was mirrored
> 
> The issue with that, though, is that specs-wise the Wii and GameCube were nearly identical (the Wii had two more threads and a slightly higher CPU clock, but that's about it). From what I've been hearing about the NX, it will be significantly more powerful than the power commonly used with the Wii U (there's a lot of untapped potential that no one is using with hyperthreading capabilities, but I digress)



im sure theyre going to mirror these games again too


----------



## SonicFan26 (Aug 11, 2016)

I can't wait to play this and explore every inch!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 11, 2016)

Let's play "Guess the Metacritic Score!"
I guess *89*.
Your turn~!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 11, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Let's play "Guess the Metacritic Score!"
> I guess *89*.
> Your turn~!


I'm thinking 90, maybe higher.  That's because I anticipate BOTW to be a good game...don't let me down, Nintendo.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 11, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Let's play "Guess the Metacritic Score!"
> I guess *89*.
> Your turn~!


0 or more.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Let's play "Guess the Metacritic Score!"
> I guess *89*.
> Your turn~!


That would be amusing.
The amount of whining, bitching and moaning that would result would be glorious. I mean I find it hilarious when some reviewer dares to give such games less than [some arbitrary limit] of high praise but that would be be great to witness.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 12, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Let's play "Guess the Metacritic Score!"
> I guess *89*.
> Your turn~!



OVER 9000!!!!!!11111!!!!!!!1!!!!! CAPS LOCK FTW!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 12, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> That would be amusing.
> The amount of whining, bitching and moaning that would result would be glorious. I mean I find it hilarious when some reviewer dares to give such games less than [some arbitrary limit] of high praise but that would be be great to witness.



Have you seen the No Man's Sky reviews trickling in right now? The 'Temp review here pretty much covers the middle of the line in terms of what we're seeing. The metacritic score perfectly exemplifies what you're saying. Jim Sterling already got a DDOS attack for his review, which is just perfect, haha.

Think we'll be seeing something at this caliber for Zelda?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2016)

Wow how disconnected I am. I missed the no man's sky stuff.

I suppose that would not be impossible but it would be thinking higher of the technical and organisational acumen of Zelda fans than I care to.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 13, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Wow how disconnected I am. I missed the no man's sky stuff.
> 
> I suppose that would not be impossible but it would be thinking higher of the technical and organisational acumen of Zelda fans than I care to.



You also have a big company behind it who historically doesn't make egregious blunders (for the most part) when it comes to their games. Hello Games is a very small studio trying to make a AAA-quality title and accrued AAA levels of hype.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2016)

Blunders, yeah not so much. Still does not stop the hype and "it must be good because, I mean I have not played it but" crowd. I think one Mr Sterling again and his Mario Kart 7 review was one of the things I had in the back of my mind as I was posting the earlier comment.

Edit. For fun I will skim through the thread on the matter here http://gbatemp.net/threads/jim-sterling-gives-mario-kart-7-a-5-10.314755/


----------

